# Firemouth & shrimp?



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a havily planted (plastic & silk) 20 gallon tall with some ghpst and amano shrimp. I was wondering, Im getting a 90 gallon soon and it would be nice to get say a 2 to 3 inch firemouth and grow it out a a bit untill I get my 90 in 2 months. Do you think the FM would eat the shrimp, and the 3 small gobies I have?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Eh forget it, its irrelevant now


----------

